# Wifi not working (Galaxy S2)



## Icarian

Since a few days ago the Wifi on my Galaxy S2 refuses to activate



It has happened several times before but rebooting fixed it, it doesn't seem to work anymore though, I tried rebooting, shutting down and restarting... nothing.

The only thing I haven't tried is doing a factory reset.

I'm running stock 4.0.3.

If it takes a hard reset maybe I should try installing CM9, but I have no Idea how to do it, there's many ways to do it, many kernels, root, etc. I've tried reading about it but everyone says something different so I don't know how to proceed.


----------



## Eagle1337

It might be your power saving program..


----------



## Icarian

It's not, I tried disabling it and still no-go, the thing is, the Wi-fi icon remains that way and I can't enable or disable it, pressing it does nothing, same if I try it via the settings menu of the phone


----------



## MRHANDS

Did you try connecting to a different wifi network or resetting your own? You can also try going into Setting>wi-fi then long press your own network and select "forget network". Then set it back up.


----------



## Icarian

The problem happens before that, I can´t connect to anything because i can´t turn wifi on



Pressing Scan or Add Network does absolutely nothing, the toggle doesn't work either, it just stays like that


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icarian*
> 
> *The only thing I haven't tried is doing a factory reset.*I'm running stock 4.0.3.If it takes a hard reset maybe I should try installing CM9, but I have no Idea how to do it, there's many ways to do it, many kernels, root, etc. I've tried reading about it but everyone says something different so I don't know how to proceed.


Might be time to try it.


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Might be time to try it.


I second this. Back up contacts/pics/vids. If that fails, it's off to your carrier store for warranty replacement


----------



## Icarian

Great, it still isn't working, did a factory reset and I can't sync my google account because I can't turn wifi on...


----------



## RExy

I bet you have lookout mobile program installed?

UNINSTALL the program.....

Youll see it here:

Settings>applications>running.....

Stop them all that have lookout, then WIFI will work like NEW


----------



## venkatesh045

Any success with this problem? I am having the same problem from today.. Running 4.0.4 . I don't want to do a factory reset without confirming that it is going to help me resolve the problem.


----------



## ajinkyakol

I have a similar problem. i went to the Samsung service center and they said the wi-fi chip is corrupted. which is quite shocking and hard to believe.
They couldn't even provide a reason for the chip to get corrupted.


----------



## venkatesh045

I am going to the service center tomorrow and i suspect i am to get the same response.. Any idea how much it is going to cost for that to be changed?


----------



## venkatesh045

So, its a mother board problem.. Costs 9k INR to replace it....


----------



## Chunin

I had a similar problems back when i was using ICS. The wifi would hang when you tried to enable it and only thing to make it work was rebooting the phone. Updated to 4.1.2 JB never had a problem since.


----------



## universal34

This might be just a long shot ,but have you tried 2.3.6 or 4.1+ android versions? ,I had similar problems with bluetooth with Ice cream sandwich


----------



## venkatesh045

Lost hope on fixing this issue as there are lots of users out there in the internet reporting the same issue with their S2 s. Those who are in their warranty period have had their mother boards replaced. And unlucky ones like me just have to live with it and depend on the data connections.


----------



## GangstaBully

How to fix wifi problem on samsung galaxy 2: starting from the home screen, menu > settings > wifi > menu > advanced > wifi frequency > 2.4 GHz... Then go back and turn on your wifi. It work for me.


----------



## noandroidagain

I have the same problem with my Galaxy S2, Wifi not getting enabled.
Any luck here ?


----------



## clooi

Try this Setting -> Wi-Fi -> Advanced -> Keep Wi-Fi on during sleep , change setting to "Only when plugged in" , it should work after that


----------



## Fabiano

Same problema here... =/


----------



## artlove3

i am having the same problem with my phone im running version 4.1.2 i only had my phone for about a 1.5 months i did a factory reset and my wifi wont even turn on can any one help


----------



## houlimS2

heyyy dude i having thr same problem ! i need someone help me !!


----------



## coventry

I have the same problem. it was working fine till yesterday, not sure what happened overnight and it stopped working







. Can anyone please help.


----------



## alancsalt

Necro of year old thread. Locked. Please start a new one if you need.


----------

